# Best Thermostat?



## destortoise (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have completed the primary function of Squash's enclosure and I am addressing temperature / humidity needs. I believe I need a thermostat so that 1) I save energy and 2) I don't burn the enclosure down / my apartment / the tortoise. Can anyone make any good recommendations as to which thermostats will read the temperature and activate the CHE when the enclosure needs to be warmer? And then shut it off when it reaches the desired temperature? Or general recommendations for thermoregulation. 

Thanks!


----------



## deadheadvet (Nov 17, 2015)

Herpstat 1
Fairly easy to program. You plug the CHE into the back of the unit and the probe is placed in the enclosure to monitor the temp. Not cheap. About 200$.
This is what I use for my incubators.


----------



## destortoise (Nov 17, 2015)

deadheadvet said:


> Herpstat 1
> Fairly easy to program. You plug the CHE into the back of the unit and the probe is placed in the enclosure to monitor the temp. Not cheap. About 200$.
> This is what I use for my incubators.



That is quite a bit. I will look into that for the future, but there's got to be less expensive thermostats out there!


----------



## keepergale (Nov 17, 2015)

There are thermostats on Amazon for around $30 that will do what you need. Hydrofarm "jumpstart" for example. I use Rancos for around $80 and Helix (for more money) for my incubator.


----------



## destortoise (Nov 17, 2015)

keepergale said:


> There are thermostats on Amazon for around $30 that will do what you need. Hydrofarm "jumpstart" for example. I use Rancos for around $80 and Helix (for more money) for my incubator.



Thank you! I am getting the hydrofarm thermostat--I hope it is okay to use with CHE's / heat bulbs. Q&A in the Amazon reviews says it's okay so i'm going for it.


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2015)

destortoise said:


> Thank you! I am getting the hydrofarm thermostat--I hope it is okay to use with CHE's / heat bulbs. Q&A in the Amazon reviews says it's okay so i'm going for it.



The hydro farm is rated to 1000 watts, so it should handle your job just fine. I use the Zilla ones from LLLReptile too.


----------



## brokerheather (Feb 8, 2016)

I have heard of a wireless one, where the readout can be kept inside the home for an enclosure outside within close distance. I can't find any like this, though. Anyone?


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2016)

brokerheather said:


> I have heard of a wireless one, where the readout can be kept inside the home for an enclosure outside within close distance. I can't find any like this, though. Anyone?



You are talking about digital wireless thermometers. You can find them in the garden center at Lowes, Home Depot or Walmart.

This thread is about thermostats that turn the heating elements on or off to maintain an ambient temperature automatically.


----------



## brokerheather (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes, will the digital wireless thermometers not do that or am I needing two... one for monitoring and one to self regulate the space?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 8, 2016)

I looked at those digital ones today in Home Depot $100. Thanks, for that I'll well, never mind. Too much money for me.


----------



## brokerheather (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah, I'm ok with spending the money on the regulating ones... but, I'll just go check the thermostat for that money. So, I already have a thermostat/humidity reader. I guess I would want this kind that regulates automatically, as well? I am in Phoenix and it does vary a lot, especially at certain times of the year.


----------



## brokerheather (Feb 8, 2016)

Just ordered one, thanks!


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2016)

brokerheather said:


> Yeah, I'm ok with spending the money on the regulating ones... but, I'll just go check the thermostat for that money. So, I already have a thermostat/humidity reader. I guess I would want this kind that regulates automatically, as well? I am in Phoenix and it does vary a lot, especially at certain times of the year.



Forgive me if I am misunderstanding your words, but it seems like you are confusing what a _thermo-stat_ and a _thermo-meter_ do. These are two separate things with different functions. You need both. One is about $20 and the other is about $30-35 for the cheaper models. I'm not sure what Maggie saw for $100.

Thermometers simply tell us the temperature. They have some models available with a remote wireless probe. Other models also include a hygrometer which tells us the humidity at the location of the probe as well. I believe this is what you were referring to above when you said "I have heard of a wireless one, where the readout can be kept inside the home for an enclosure outside within close distance." Thermometers do not change or adjust the temperature. They just report it.

Thermostats are devices designed to turn the power to a heating element, or elements, on or off depending on temperature. They don't tell us what the temperature is. They just turn on if the temperature drops below a set point, and turn off when the temperature rises above the set point.

Again, I beg your pardon if I'm telling you something you already know here, but it seems like there might be some confusion.


----------



## brokerheather (Feb 8, 2016)

Sorry for not being clear. The wireless one I was inquiring about was a thermometer. Although, by reading about these thermostats, the issue is solved. I have a thermometer with humidity and temp readings now. I just ordered the Inkbird ITC-306T thermostat to control the enclosure. It's plug and play, if you will... so, looked a little easier for my application. It was about $40 on Amazon.


----------



## Careym13 (Feb 16, 2016)

brokerheather said:


> Sorry for not being clear. The wireless one I was inquiring about was a thermometer. Although, by reading about these thermostats, the issue is solved. I have a thermometer with humidity and temp readings now. I just ordered the Inkbird ITC-306T thermostat to control the enclosure. It's plug and play, if you will... so, looked a little easier for my application. It was about $40 on Amazon.


How do you like the Inkbird? I need to replace my thermostats, they are too unreliable due to the usage of the dial and not a digital display.


----------



## brokerheather (Feb 16, 2016)

It just came and I haven't had a chance to inpret the instructions yet... I'll report back once I do. What is ideal for a big Sulcata temp wise? I'm seeing 72-80. She's not used to a heated space, so probably lower is better to acclimate her?


----------



## Careym13 (Feb 18, 2016)

brokerheather said:


> It just came and I haven't had a chance to inpret the instructions yet... I'll report back once I do. What is ideal for a big Sulcata temp wise? I'm seeing 72-80. She's not used to a heated space, so probably lower is better to acclimate her?


Ok cool, thanks. From what I understand, as long as there is moderate to high humidity the temp should never go below 80 or you could risk respiratory infection.


----------



## Tom (Feb 18, 2016)

brokerheather said:


> It just came and I haven't had a chance to inpret the instructions yet... I'll report back once I do. What is ideal for a big Sulcata temp wise? I'm seeing 72-80. She's not used to a heated space, so probably lower is better to acclimate her?



I like 80 for sulcatas. In winter when daytime temps are not going to warm up, I set my thermostats for 85-86. In summer when the days will all be near 100, I set my thermostats for 70-75, and they frequently don't even turn on for days at a time.


----------



## brokerheather (Mar 3, 2016)

Careym13 said:


> How do you like the Inkbird? I need to replace my thermostats, they are too unreliable due to the usage of the dial and not a digital display.


The Inkbird is working out well. It did go to an ERR (error) mode for some reason, but when I unplugged it for a minute and replugged it it was fine. Kept the settings, too. Vet was just out and confirmed he is a boy and is 144 pounds, in great health.


----------



## Careym13 (Mar 4, 2016)

brokerheather said:


> The Inkbird is working out well. It did go to an ERR (error) mode for some reason, but when I unplugged it for a minute and replugged it it was fine. Kept the settings, too. Vet was just out and confirmed he is a boy and is 144 pounds, in great health.


Great! Thanks for letting me know. Glad to hear your tort is doing well!


----------

